# Need 3 Sunday/Monday Freeport



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

Private charter out of freeport. Was scheduled for Sat/Sun. Got blown out for Saturday and we are trying to move to Sunday/Monday. Need at least 1 and up to 3 more to make charter. (Prices based on even split of total charter cost). PM if interested.

Price is: 
+1 $700 p/p
+2 $623 p/p
+3 $560 p/p


----------

